# I need some help from experienced hunters



## Cherokee White boy (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is my situation. Oh and hello everyone My name is Jason.
I live in Cedar Park Texas on some acreage(about 44 acres) the terrain is essentially cedar brush and live oak trees with a few open feild spots around my house. Now i have several cats that are outdoors( i also have a chain link fence surrounding my house PLUS a dog pen(3 dogs).

IN the past 2 weeks something( i suspect a coyote or a fox) has been coming up to the house and taking off with a few of my cats. one has been missing for over a week and just last night two more cats went missing. This morning two of my cats did not show up for their morning feeding and i went out looking for them. In the field just out from my house i found massive amounts of fur of one of my cats,,no sign of the cat. the other one has not been sighted at all. i fear the worst and am actually quite ****** off and i seriously want to bag whatever has been doing this.

How can i set up some sort of baiting trap and snipe this thing? be it a fox or a coyote? i am not a hunter persay but i do shoot and i am a good shot with a rifle .22. Now as funny as some of you might think this situation is i do not find it funny at all and i am asking for serious advice from the expereinced hunters here. So please no trolling.

thank you very much in advance for any help that you guys or gals can give me.
Sincerely,,Jason(cherokee white boy)


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I can just about guantee its a coyote. I would buy the cheapest predator call you can and grab your rifle. The coyote has already established the area with a good food source. 
Sit for thirty minutes at a time blowing on the predator call from a concealed spot every 3-5 minutes and wait. STAY STILL. They start to get hard on livestock and domestic pets this time of the year because they have 6-8 more mouths to feed. 
Hope this helps and let us know how it goes


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

White boy,

Make sure the wind is in your face.


----------



## Cherokee White boy (Apr 18, 2005)

I priced a jack rabbit caller at 7.99 at Academy sprting goods. will this work?

Fallguy: yes thanks,,i am not a cologne and fancy soap washing kind of guy but i do understand i need to be down wind.

this may take me a few days or even a week to even rustle something out of the bush.

Now what i was thinking was that in the spot where i found the remains of one of my cats? (would it be feasable or wise to bait that area with something like catfood or something to that effect?) given that a racoon or a possum might venture towards it but i would not shoot them.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

One option would to visit your local gun store or hunting supply store and put out the word out that coyote hunters hunters are welcome. Of course you would want them to check in with your first so you know when they are around the place. They are always looking for a place to hunt and it would save you time and money.


----------



## Cherokee White boy (Apr 18, 2005)

Gohon: well that is not going to happen. i actually live out on a preserve where hunting is strictly forbidden. no this has to be done covertly and be done by me, i dont want strangers coming out here anyway.

but i appreciate the advice Gohon. There is actually one man that i know of that i trust and have the utmost admiration for and i have asked his advice as well. but unfortunately he lives in Louisville Kentucky(my birthplace and original home). other wise i would have him come out here.

cheers,,,Jason


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> i actually live out on a preserve where hunting is strictly forbidden.


Well then you have a couple serious problems.

(1) You're breaking the law which I'm sure you already know and "covertly"
won't impress the authorties in the least. 
(2) You don't have the experience so it is doubtful you will ever get sight
of the varmit, let alone a shot. These animals don't survive because 
they are dumb.
(3) You're selection of gun (22 LR) couldn't be worse for the job.

Good luck.


----------



## Cherokee White boy (Apr 18, 2005)

Well Gohon i am trying to think glass half full here. Granted that hunting where i am is not permitted,,,,but this area is very rural,,so i do have an advantage that the "authorities" are not constantly patrolling everywhere.

i realize that i do not have experience that is why i am here asking for decent peoples advice.
I do know that coyotes are smart but they are also opportunistic hunters and as brad T has stated "the coyote(s) have established this place as a good food source".

and as for my choice of rifle, if you think that a .22 is not a good choice then please let me know what would be appropriate. a 4/10? a 30/30? a 30/06? keep in mind that i am not a hunter,,but i CAN shoot. 
however the outcome this will no doubt be a learning experience for me and whatever the result i am at least going to feel better about having attempted to protect my domestic animals rather than just sit there while these coyotes have thier buffet at my expense and emotional attachment.

again i thank you for your advice,,it is appreciated. 
Jason


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

get snare ur fence wires and make snare and where u found ur cat fur and dont touch it and used rubber and u can dragging it and give scent makre sure u wear rubber boot and set up snare to get coyete or fox whoever kill your cats good luck


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would get proof of your pets being killed. That way if you do have a problem with the authorities you can show them the proof and they might give you some slack if they know your protecting your animals.

If you can handle a louder bigger gun in your area i would definetly suggest getting a bigger gun. 223 22-250 17 30-30 30-06 anything will work if your just tring to get rid of the problem coyote.

Keep us updated


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Go with the biggest, most accurate gun you can find. You are hunting to eliminate the coyote, not to secure a nice hide!


----------



## Cherokee White boy (Apr 18, 2005)

Goes on,,,,,,,,,,,,in fact if you will allow me i will keep a journal of sorts here and post to you what happens day by day.

as for a rifle to use,,i cant afford to get anything bigger right now,,all i will have to work with is a Marlin.22 magnum 800 series bolt action with a scope mounted on it. 
More later,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jason


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You should be ok with a 22 mag if you keep your shots inside 100 yards. If you can get a little closer say 50 yards you cannot beat a 12 ga shotgun. Use a full choke and BB shot or #4 Buck. I know some people who have killed quite a few coyotes with the above firearms.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

the guy already said its inside 100 yards so the 22 mag should do i got one hell of a rifle go for the head


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A 22 mag at 100 yards for a coyote is a piss poor choice all the way around. A coyote is not a rabbit or squirrel and even at 50 yards with a 22 mag, you had better have a perfect shot to the spine or heart or you will have a coyote die a painful and slow death somewhere in the woods. The game we hunt deserve to be taken cleanly or not hunted at all. If you can't borrow or buy the proper gun to use then leave it alone until you can.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

lets not go there


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry Brad T we must. 
Gohon I agree with you 100% we do owe this to animals we hunt. Are there better choices for coyote than the 22 Mag Yes! I figure the most penetration you may need to kill a coyote is around 8 inches thats just a guess. The 22 Mag is severly underated, its no .223 but I doubt you could find a coyote you could not shoot straight throught with a 22 Mag with 40grn bullets. But to your defence I have not shot anything larger than raccoon with the 22 mag.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

.22 mag should be fine. I have used a .22lr on coyotes many times (and have RARELY had one get away). Take a shot within 50 or 60 yards, use fast ammo, and put 2 or 3 quick shots in them. Plus, .22 is not going to be very loud in your situation. You could also check with the Game and Fish department in your area, many times they will get rid of problem animals for you. They help out every now and again when the coyotes start harassing the cattle. Your options on getting rid of the coyote(s) seem limited. Sun rise and sun set are your best times to hunt. Keep us updated.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Well the true best legal way to deal with coyotes is to get one or more dogs that are larger than coyotes and they will stop coming around. You must find an aggressive breed that you are happy with.

If it's illegal to discharge firearms where you live then using firearms isn't the correct solution to your problem! You are not above the law!

Now, I feel cats do not belong outside for any reason, because they do major damage to the local wildlife and should not be allowed to free roam!*


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys we are not helping the guy out at all. We all just argue about if the gun is big enough, then we tell him not to do what he has already told us he has decided to do in HIS SITUATION. Why don't we just give him advice for the situation that he has told us about and leave it at that afterall we are not in his shoes we don't know the whole situation so lets not be so quick to judge.
geesh can't a guy get a little simple advice around here anymore


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree. contact the local DNR, or whoever manages the wldlife Preserve.

Call them, and if they dont do anything about it ASAP, head on into there office and raise a stink about it. If that doesnt get things moving, ask if they will let you take the coyote with gun or trap.

Ditto on the Dogs. You say you have a dog pen....what kinds of doegs are they? if they get along with your cats then it would be best to let them run with the cats. The Coyotes will quickly vacate the area the moment they see that your cats are no longer easy pickings.

But for sure check with the authorities. Acceptions are often granted to shoot animals that are causing serious problems; even if they are out of season, or protected in some other way.

Good luck :beer:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I totally agree with bore but go for the headshot its a lot easier and i woudl never go for a chest shot with a 22 mag if it was my only shot i would take it but if you can hit the head go for it


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

O.K i think we can agree that it will kill a coyote as long as your patient with your shot end of story!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well a 25 auto will kill him also if your close enough to stick the barrel in the dogs ear. No, I doubt it is the end of story ........... most likely the next report is gee fellas I heard him yelp so how do I know if I killed him or not because I can't find any fur or blood. Regardless that the guy has made up his mind, it doesn't change the fact everything he is doing is wrong and giving him advice on how to continue to do wrong isn't what we should be doing. He's breaking the law folks and helping him do it is not in any hunters interest.


----------

